# Wari



## Inglip

Here is part of a poem I was reading:

Bata, Bata
Wari ko pilit ang ngiti mo
Kahit bago ang damit mo
Wari ko may lumbay sa puso mo
Kahit puno ang sikmura

My question is about wari, my dictionary says: Apparently, Seem.

Does that mean, the translation is as follows: Wari ko - 'Seems to me that your smile is forced' or 'apparently to me, your smile is forced'...

Wari niya - Seems to him that...Apparently to him....
Wari mo - Seems to you that...Apparently to you...

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

The answer is a little complicated.



Inglip said:


> ......My question is about wari, my dictionary says: Apparently, Seem.
> 
> Does that mean, the translation is as follows: Wari ko - 'Seems to me that your smile is forced' or 'apparently to me, your smile is forced'...



Not exactly, though the  result will _seem_ the same. Wari refers more to an internal intellectual process, so it translates to *deliberation*, _*cogitation*, *reflection*, *consideration*,* rumination*,_ etc. Saying that "...it seems to me that your smile is forced..."  is the _result_ of the person's deliberation, reflection, etc. based on whatever contradictory emotional cues he may have perceived. A frequently encountered phrase is "... hindi ko mawari..." which means ".... I cannot comprehend / grasp / reflect on, etc". In the latter phrase you will clearly see that _seem_ is not the appropriate translation. However for the purpose of your somewhat poetic text, wherein brevity is important, _seem_ will have to do.


----------



## Scherle

'Seems to me that your smile is forced' for me is correct.  Or "I think you forced your smile.  I believe_ *wari  *_means "sa tingin" which means "I think" in English.


----------



## Inglip

Oh ok, I get it. Thanks;


----------

